# I found U.S. Fit XL Shorts



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

My wife noticed that Royal Choices here in Subic had some XL shorts yesterday, so I checked them out. After trying them on I bought two pair, XL, true U.S. sized. After wearing them for a few hours, I might go back and buy two more tomorrow. Only p299 and the tag says SRP $65.00. They are exactly the same as these for $45 on Amazon:

-Snip-

They are lightweight with mesh inner pockets like a swimsuit.

The reason for posting this is that I know it is hard to find U.S. fit shorts here, and Royal is owned by Rustans. So it might be possible that a Rustans near you might also have stock. Good luck! They had large too. Not sure about medium.


----------

